# Have you ever seen "mexican super stilts"?



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

I was just thinking since most you guys are up in America Jr...err I mean Canada and Australia and so on....

Down here in the South were there is no union and we have been taken over literally. There are only a hand full of native finishers here in Nashville. 

But these Mexican crews have what I call "super stilts", they will take two pair of 42 inch stilts and put them together and make 84 inch stilts!!! No way Id be up on a pair. I will get a picture next time we are checking in on our crew that takes what we cant get to or dont want to do.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Arey85 Is just crazy!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

He definitely has some Latino dna lol....I could do it, but my judgment tells me not to...

Anyone else here use them?


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

That's insane! Or stupid or whatever u wanna call it wow


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

How much worse would the damage from a fall be on super stilts as opposed to a 42 pair all the way up? If there is not much difference in damage I would do it, I see our Mexican crew flying around on them....I am very curious about it.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

My old partner had ones where i reached 11.5 ft ceilings but it's a bitch going under doorways lol we did a custom with 12 ft main i ran boxes and did angles on them and sanded it was a slow process so is it worth the risk probally not. Friggin heavy too.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

moore said:


> Arey85 Is just crazy!!!:thumbup:


And counting the boards, his feet are at the 8 ft level. That is super high. Part of me wants to do it, but if I fell I would feel like an idiot. Ive seen plenty of our guys do it but I think what if you had to tell your son you are disabled cause you wanted to get done faster and didnt use a scaffold and fell on the super stilts.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If I can find a way to get off the stilts ....im on the ground!!!!!!
:whistling2::thumbsup:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

They're actually only a little over 6ft. I can reach 13' ceilings. Scary yes but we are trained to walk on stilts like second nature so it's not that different than walking on little 14" stilts. Just heavier. Dangerous tasks are a part of our trade. You can get seriously injured on any equipment we use as part of our daily routine. Just be extra cautious and go slow. Personally I feel a lot safer than on scaffolding.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

See it all the time lol. Wait until you see them do this then go out on a walkboard in a stairwell .


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Arey85 said:


> They're actually only a little over 6ft. I can reach 13' ceilings. Scary yes but we are trained to walk on stilts like second nature so it's not that different than walking on little 14" stilts. Just heavier. Dangerous tasks are a part of our trade. You can get seriously injured on any equipment we use as part of our daily routine. Just be extra cautious and go slow. Personally I feel a lot safer than on scaffolding.


You just have to hope that who ever welded those babys together did a good job. I would hate to see one of those start coming apart.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I was just thinking since most you guys are up in America Jr...err I mean Canada and Australia and so on....
> 
> Down here in the South were there is no union and we have been taken over literally. There are only a hand full of native finishers here in Nashville.
> 
> But these Mexican crews have what I call "super stilts", they will take two pair of 42 inch stilts and put them together and make 84 inch stilts!!! No way Id be up on a pair. I will get a picture next time we are checking in on our crew that takes what we cant get to or dont want to do.



Just finished a job in Smyrna...the latinos had them out there all duct taped together...didn't seem to matter to them and they didnt care if they dropped a box because their tools are all rentals!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope everyone of those illegal Mexicans falls down and breaks their neck and sues the crap out of the contractors who hire them. :furious:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> Just finished a job in Smyrna...the latinos had them out there all duct taped together...didn't seem to matter to them and they didnt care if they dropped a box because their tools are all rentals!



Smyrna as in Smyrna TN? It says Maine under your name....But there is a Smyrna here in middle TN also.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> I hope everyone of those illegal Mexicans falls down and breaks their neck and sues the crap out of the contractors who hire them. :furious:



Well we hired the head guy who is legal, he has a work visa and tax number or whatever. His wife is also a white woman who is a citizen and the head of his Drywall company if you will. Beyond that, the guys on his crew are his responsibility. 

If we could find crews of Americans to sub out the overload to we would. But you cant find them here in Nashville. And if you do they want more money than the house is paying. The system has been totally fubared from the locust like migration of illegals here. Every framing crew, roofing, masonry, drywall, ect....Are all crews with one legal who the check is made to and the rest of the crew are illegal. Them undercutting bids on top of the economy is devastating the few remaining crews of citizens.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

The system isn't screwed from them coming here. The guilt lies in the greedy contractors who rationalize what there doing by looking the other way and make excuses of why its happening. Other people come here from around the world legally and gain proper paperwork and pay taxes why can't they? A friend of mine is working on a hotel in upstate ny ins came in and cleaNed house next day anyone on job had to produce proper paperwork. Problem solved.


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Well the border should not be left wide open and 30 million illegals allowed to come through and bring wages down and take over industry. This is part of the globalist plan to kill the America. They want a North American Union like the E.U., thats why they dont care about the borders. The illegals are a useful group to vote to take our guns and private property and advance the socialist state, while bringing down wages. I am sick of La Raza and illegals ripping down American flags and putting up mexican flags. Or American school children being sent home for wearing U.S. flag T shirts because it is offensive to the illegals. We are not getting Mexico's best illegally the people with true skills and intellect get here legally because they have something to offer. Why does Mexico have barb wire and guns on their southern border? Because they know what an open border will do...

Illegals have multiple Identities and "tax numbers" they game the system and receive welfare under 5 different names while working and undercutting Americans. If you dont believe this I can provide the news articles. These people are part of the cancer we suffer from and must be sent home! I dont care what anyone thinks that is the truth. If you are a person with something to offer then apply legally and wait your turn and you will get in the country. If you are a low life who wants the gov to pay for you and your 20 kids we dont need you...

We must protect our border and stop the illegals. I am tired of being told the TSA has to molest me to keep me safe from Al CIADA, and having my freedom and liberty trashed, yet the illegals can come across freely. What a joke. If you are an illegal god you can drive drunk and smash a American family and not spend any jail time, you can defraud the welfare system, you can get away with it all because you are an illegal god who is being used as a tool to kill this country.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> I was just thinking since most you guys are up in America Jr...err I mean Canada and Australia and so on....
> 
> Down here in the South were there is no union and we have been taken over literally. There are only a hand full of native finishers here in Nashville.
> 
> But these Mexican crews have what I call "super stilts", they will take two pair of 42 inch stilts and put them together and make 84 inch stilts!!! No way Id be up on a pair. I will get a picture next time we are checking in on our crew that takes what we cant get to or dont want to do.


I don't get why you call them "mexican super stilts"







, up here in Canada







, we just call them Snow Shoes:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Well the border should not be left wide open and 30 million illegals allowed to come through and bring wages down and take over industry. This is part of the globalist plan to kill the America. They want a North American Union like the E.U., thats why they dont care about the borders. The illegals are a useful group to vote to take our guns and private property and advance the socialist state, while bringing down wages. I am sick of La Raza and illegals ripping down American flags and putting up mexican flags. Or American school children being sent home for wearing U.S. flag T shirts because it is offensive to the illegals. We are not getting Mexico's best illegally the people with true skills and intellect get here legally because they have something to offer. Why does Mexico have barb wire and guns on their southern border? Because they know what an open border will do...
> 
> Illegals have multiple Identities and "tax numbers" they game the system and receive welfare under 5 different names while working and undercutting Americans. If you dont believe this I can provide the news articles. These people are part of the cancer we suffer from and must be sent home! I dont care what anyone thinks that is the truth. If you are a person with something to offer then apply legally and wait your turn and you will get in the country. If you are a low life who wants the gov to pay for you and your 20 kids we dont need you...
> 
> We must protect our border and stop the illegals. I am tired of being told the TSA has to molest me to keep me safe from Al CIADA, and having my freedom and liberty trashed, yet the illegals can come across freely. What a joke. If you are an illegal god you can drive drunk and smash a American family and not spend any jail time, you can defraud the welfare system, you can get away with it all because you are an illegal god who is being used as a tool to kill this country.


I totally agree:yes:, we need to strengthen our boarders:thumbsup:, there's too many Americans coming into Canada:furious:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Well the border should not be left wide open and 30 million illegals allowed to come through and bring wages down and take over industry. This is part of the globalist plan to kill the America. They want a North American Union like the E.U., thats why they dont care about the borders. The illegals are a useful group to vote to take our guns and private property and advance the socialist state, while bringing down wages. I am sick of La Raza and illegals ripping down American flags and putting up mexican flags. Or American school children being sent home for wearing U.S. flag T shirts because it is offensive to the illegals. We are not getting Mexico's best illegally the people with true skills and intellect get here legally because they have something to offer. Why does Mexico have barb wire and guns on their southern border? Because they know what an open border will do...
> 
> Illegals have multiple Identities and "tax numbers" they game the system and receive welfare under 5 different names while working and undercutting Americans. If you dont believe this I can provide the news articles. These people are part of the cancer we suffer from and must be sent home! I dont care what anyone thinks that is the truth. If you are a person with something to offer then apply legally and wait your turn and you will get in the country. If you are a low life who wants the gov to pay for you and your 20 kids we dont need you...
> 
> We must protect our border and stop the illegals. I am tired of being told the TSA has to molest me to keep me safe from Al CIADA, and having my freedom and liberty trashed, yet the illegals can come across freely. What a joke. If you are an illegal god you can drive drunk and smash a American family and not spend any jail time, you can defraud the welfare system, you can get away with it all because you are an illegal god who is being used as a tool to kill this country.


I wouldn't worry too much about becoming the United States of Amehico...Worry more about becoming an extension of the republic.


----------



## The_Texture_Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive done it once........for 8 feet. not my cup of tea..


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> I hope everyone of those illegal Mexicans falls down and breaks their neck and sues the crap out of the contractors who hire them. :furious:


You and me both. But thats probably for a different discussion...Every "good ole boy" ive run into here in Tennessee is getting rich off of these guys and forcing me to work for peanuts.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Whosnxt1776 said:


> Smyrna as in Smyrna TN? It says Maine under your name....But there is a Smyrna here in middle TN also.


Smyrna TN. Ive been in your neck of the woods since the flood.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> Smyrna TN. Ive been in your neck of the woods since the flood.


 GET OUT!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

moore said:


> Arey85 Is just crazy!!!:thumbup:


They would be handy to have sometimes. Doing 13-14' flat ceilings in a large room sucks working off of scaffold. Bet you don't just jump off of them.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

sdrdrywall said:


> I hope everyone of those illegal Mexicans falls down and breaks their neck and sues the crap out of the contractors who hire them. :furious:


i,l second that!!


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

We call those Go-Go Gadget Legs. Glad I'm a Hanger LOL


----------

